

Article Analyzer - gsundeep
http://gsundeep.com/articleanalyzer.php
This script analyzes the content of an article. It won't work with all websites (cURL issues). Tested with CNN articles among others.
======
benbjohnson
I like the sentence length progression graph. It's interesting to see how it
changes over the course of the article.

One suggestion I would make is to add links for example articles on the home
page to make it easy for people to test it out without having to go find an
article to enter.

I'd also be interesting to see what other information you could get out of an
NLP (Natural Language Processing) library.

